# Pet Companions Aboard Your Motorhome



## juliepoolie

Hi Everyone,

When we first started out travelling full time in our motorhome, over a year ago, it was just Dave & I on board. We had contemplated taking our two cats with us, but decided they would be happier with a friend of ours, who has temporarily adopted them!

A few months into our travel, something was missing. We had thought about getting a dog many times in the past, but what with work commitments we always decided against it. Now, however seemed like the ideal time! A month or so later along came our beautiful lab Bradley, who we got from a breeder living in France. It was probably the best thing we have ever done, he has been the best travel companion anyone could ever wish for, and he hasn't chewed a single thing in the motorhome since we had him at 10 weeks old!!

We have met quite a few motorhomers whilst on our travels, who regularly take their cherished pets with them. We have seen alsorts, from rabbits, cats, birds, a mouse & of course dogs. They all seem quite happy!

Do you take your pets with you on holiday? (if they are small enough of course!)

How do you get on?

Would be interested to hear..especially from those who take their cats 

Julie

P.S I'll leave you with a photo of our gorgeous lab Brad :wink:


----------



## 88785

Hiya Julie, he certainly is a gorgeous lab !

We take our dog (Callie) on holiday with us and she loves it. We were worried at first as she came from pet rescue and is a very nervous dog (she must have been badly mistreated).
When we first got her she was car sick, so didn't know what to expect when we got the motorhome.








Callie

We have always had dogs, used to have two heinz 57s (Gemma & Sadie) but sadly they both died a few years ago. We had a caravan then and that was why we got into camping, wanted them with us.








Sadie & Gemma


----------



## 88847

Hi pet lovers..................

we have inherited my mothers dog, and she is an oldie,so it would be unfair to drag her around for our pleasure (she stays with daughter when we go away)

What i would like to know is:

Do you MH's feel any safer with the addition of a dog on your travels and is that why you take them.(aswell as companions)
or do you believe that having a dog in the MH makes it any more secure

Just askin, as we were the only ones without a dog when we had our incident in france

Coincedence or not...............................

Paul


----------



## 88785

Although Callie is a nervous dog, I am sure that if someone was creeping around the van she would alert us.


By the way, she is no longer travel sick and loves it in the van. We can't go in it for anything without her right behind us! Making sure she doesn't get left behind


----------



## badger

We have a German Shepherd Cross who comes with us sometimes. When he does, at night he sits in plain view on the passenger seat.

I keep meaning to do a window sticker, Break in?, GO AHEAD, MAKE MY DAY"

I don't think anyone would.


----------



## nukeadmin

hi
yes Having Brad does make you feel a little easier at night, he would probably lick anyone who broke in to death but he is a very good alarm dog and barks if he hears anything outside the mh. He also sounds like a huge dog as he has a gruff bark 
The van also has a Attention chien sur la garde etc from France sign that alerts people to his presence. Along with the Strikeback alarm, the stickers informing anyone (multi-lingual) that we have an alarm fitted and the webbing strap fitted between cab doors in situations that neccesitate it we sleep soundly at night and have had no issues in just under 1.5 years of full timing all around Europe


----------



## 89146

I always take my dogs, (well - apart from once when I went on a weekend date  ) they keep me warm at night and as already said, make people think twice about any uninvited visiting. Their bark is very loud but just like Brad, would probably lick anyone to death. 
I don't have a warning sticker though - good idea, I will sort one out. :wink: 

I took my cat to a show in it once, she loved it but I had to be constantly on the alert to prevent her escaping so not such a relaxing experience.


overthehill


----------



## barrosa

Hi all you pet owners 8) yes we always take our two with us the main reason why we bought an "A" class to be able to have some space when we are away for weeks at a time  Also we have now got them there passports so will be with us when we go to France in September/Octobe :lol:. 
ps when i get it worked out will post picture


----------



## badger

Talk about unusual pet companions, out and about at our western festivals, I have seen several times, a young lady with a FERRET on a lead.


----------



## 88933

*Companions*

Hi all, Wife and I have two yorkies, not the small ones, but the standard yorky type, they just love to be with us when we go out, they are first ones in the van and usually sit between the two front seats when travelling.
I do feel it gives one the added bit of security at night, although never had any problems, (as yet, fingers crossed) but our two are very sharp and soon let us know if anyone is near, yet remain quiet during the daytime hours, we would`nt go anywhere without them, but as yet only travel the UK.

Mike and Pearl


----------



## DABurleigh

Zoe comes with us, though we haven't done a pet passport yet. When we cross the channel the boys look after her or she'll have her own holiday with the breeder, staying with her doggy mum & sisters.

She was more travel sick than our previous Golden, but conditioning with short trips ending with a pleasurable walk, plus one of those pheromone sprays recommended by the vet, seems to have cracked it. Didn't have a single drool this last weekend, let alone any worse, despite twisty and uneven roads.

When I'm alone with her in the van, she travels in a Doghaus dog tent, which is convenient and quickly packs away in a compact backpack once we arrive.

Dave


----------



## GypsyRose

Here we IS...!!! We let our "parents" come everywhere with us and we love to meet friends..!!


----------



## GypsyRose

OK - a question of "here we ISN'T..." What did I do wrong..?!! Ana xx


----------



## juliepoolie

Hi Ana,

One too many 'http's' in there. :wink:

Lovely photo by the way!

Julie


----------



## 88728

Here's a pic of Farley eating part of Holyhead mountain!










We may not always appreciate his penchant for smelly, wet and often dead and decomposing things!! But we wouldn't be without him - he's wonderful  And he barks as loadly as my parents golden retriever despite being half the size! Excellent piece of mind.


----------



## GypsyRose

:roll: Julie - thanks for posting the pic of our dynamic duo...!! Ana xx


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

Our Jake loves to get in the van at home,he will lay for hours in the front window.

He showed us up last year by refusing to move on the beach at Yarmouth,i said it was time to go home,he sat down and i had to pick him up and carry him back to the van.Hopefully here is a picture of him when i made him get out of the van at home,he got out and sat behind it...............with the hump.


----------



## GypsyRose

Ah.. I adore Jake!! I hope to see him with his "happy face" on!! He looks very sweet! Ana xx


----------



## badger

When we are loading the van, I f he gets a chance "harry" is in and hes not the sort of dog you can pickup. He hides up by the passenger seat as though to say " youre not leaving me behind again.


----------



## badger

I tried to insert a pic of harry from my album, what did I do wrong?


----------



## 88741

My travelling companion is Jess, who has come with me ever since she had her first injections and is now 18 months old. She does not like travelling and still has a 'sea legs' before long journeys, but loves MHing when we get there, and also is a very good hot water bottle on cold nights :lol: I would hate to go away without her as she is my sanity, without her I would be a far, far, sadder person.


----------



## smifee

have always taken our cocker spaniel smudge with us but last foreign trip with her was 3 months in portugal in 2003. she picked up a lung infection that is resistant to antibiotics and it has taken her 18 months to recover.

the dragon has banned me from taking smudge to italy in september. well that's not really true but when she says "if you take smudge with you i don't suppose i'll see her again" what can you do.?

will try the trip solo and if i can't stand it will get a pup when i come back next year.

they are definitely a deterrent to break ins.


----------



## 88834

This alfie. Our six year old springer. Pheasant hunting is is speciality. Although I don't hunt!!! 

He loves the MH. He will sit in it for hours when we are getting ready to pack it.


----------



## Mat7

Here are our two!!!

More Yorkies!!! Both of em are rattling on now but they still think they are pups.









This is Jessie, she takes up loads of room in the motorhome requiring a whole sofa to her self!









This is Gizmo, has to sit between us at the front when traveling, always wanting to look out out the windscreen.

Cheers for now
Matt and Mitch   8)


----------



## hymmi

Hi,

Here is our other girl,who starting singing and dancing when i bring here small travelling cage into the lounge.

I rescued her about 37yrs ago,she takes great delight in winding Jake(dog) up by barking at him,making him cry......................


----------



## 88929

Hi there you all,

We take our dog everywhere we go. She is the first in the car to go to get the van from storage and the first in the van when we arrive. She loves it to bits and enjoys her lifestyle. We are taking her to Scotland next week for a holiday and in September we are taking her on the DOG's holiday with G B Priviege to France, Holland, Belguim and Germany. She is a 10 year young Jack Russell named Lady and we would not be without her at any time. In the past we have taking european holidays and had to leave her behind, this doesn't happen any more. Enjoy your new found friend, you will not be sorry.


"Take care out there"


----------



## 96876

Hi I have 3 dogs who travel with us. Sally is 13yrs the OAP. Ben is 4yr and Floss is just 1 (and full of mischeif)

The main reason we got our motorhome is that Ben (And soon Floss) compete in a flyball team. It is great to camp up @ competitions and very sociable.

I'll try and upload some pics but don't know whether they'll work!
Ben








Sally & Ben








Floss @ 4 months


----------



## 96180

usually we take our Hols with us but if we know we are going to be doing lots of things she can't join us with (ie theme parks) then we sometime leave her behind with family or in kennels. however when we do it seems like somethig is missing. 

I often think it would be great if there was a dogsitting service in every town so you can have someone keep an eye on them when you want to go out!

Haven't ever taken the hamster/ guinea pigs/ rats/ fish or budgies with us though - i don't know where we would put them all so my friend feeds them!!!


----------



## 95915

*My best friend*

Our lad will be going with us on our trip May to October and I actually made his coming with us a condition, if he don't go I'm not either. It worked he coming too, been getting him used to camperlife and I have to say - its all coming together nicely.

Can't wait know. Although still worried about taking him, but if our practice runs are anything to go by, he's going to have the time of his life and so are we!!


----------



## patr

We try and take our three Rotties with us whenever we can and they travel in their own trailer which they love. Strangely enough we have never had any problems with vandals or the light fingered! ( Though I suspect Millie the eldest would sell us down the river for a packet of crisps!)


----------



## 97489

Used to take ginny pig and hampster on the boat in my far distant youth. Problem was hampster used to get sea sick. It escaped one night and found its way into a visitors bunk. Mayhem resulted, screams could be heard echoing around the harbour in the early hours. Needless to say wasn't exactly popular.


----------



## takeaflight

This is Charlie with his mom in France !

Guess where ?


----------



## zulurita

*Pets abroad in Motorhome*

Well Jabulile just loves her trips away. If there is water she is very happy  Sea, Lakes, Rivers, Muddy Puddles she's not fussy...!


----------



## zulurita

*Pets abroad in Motorhome*

Jabulile found the Snow fascinating as well.


----------



## Scotjimland

My kind of pet dog 8)


----------



## zulurita

Very CUTE  Jim


----------



## 94639

Takeaflight Guess where My guess is Honfleur

Scotjimland Nice puppies you have good taste


----------



## beagle

*Takeaflight*

I think it's Honfleur


----------



## beagle

oops - sorry Brisey, you already thought it was Honfleur, sorry.  But I think we're right :wink:


----------



## 88782

Now look here, I've told you before, You cannot borrow my M/H unless you take me with you, and I don't want to hear any more about it.

KenSs Master AKA Fudge


----------

